# harness on Graco Snugride is too loose



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

DD is 6 days old and weighed about 7 lbs at birth. We have gone in the car a couple times now and I am concerned that the harness is not snug enough. I thought that you are supposed to only be able to fit two fingers beneath the straps. I could put my whole hand under there, it's not at all snug. The tail that comes out between her legs, that you pull up on to tighten, is pulled as tight as it can go. I looked at the back of it and the metal clip that the ends of the straps attach to is flush against the plastic shell of the seat. It doesn't seem like the straps can go any tighter. Is there something I'm overlooking?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you have your manual? Some Graco seats (the SS1 in particular, not sure on the Snugride) have two different sets of loops for where the harness attaches to the splitter plate. One is shorter for newborns, and the other is longer for older babies. I have seen lots of 7 lb babies fit in a Snugride with no slack, so I think something is going on with your seat









Also, the two-finger rule is outdated. Now you check for slack where the harness strap crosses the shoulder--try to pinch a horizonal fold--your fingers should slip off.

Congradulations


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I bet you do have it on the largest set of slots like was mentioned. Flip the seat over and look at the splitter plate where the straps are attached. Is this your oldest's seat? Just make sure it's not expired, 6yrs from the date it was made.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Do you have your manual? Some Graco seats (the SS1 in particular, not sure on the Snugride) have two different sets of loops for where the harness attaches to the splitter plate. One is shorter for newborns, and the other is longer for older babies.

Found it, thanks! She's all snug now.







And I do have the manual, uh...somewhere.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Is this your oldest's seat? Just make sure it's not expired, 6yrs from the date it was made.

It was purchased new for my nephew last year. So it's second-hand, but trustworthy







. Expiration date on back says December 2013.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wednesday* 
Found it, thanks! She's all snug now.







And I do have the manual, uh...somewhere.


Great, glad to hear you figured it out


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wednesday* 
Found it, thanks! She's all snug now.







And I do have the manual, uh...somewhere.

Graco also has the manuals online, though it can be a bit of a pain to find the right one sometimes, since there's apparently like 30 different iterations of the SnugRide.

You may want to check the pic of the loops. The tails that hang off the end are supposed to be threaded to the front in a particular way.


----------

